# Homemade coconut milk?



## kamp (May 14, 2010)

Does anyone know how much calories and fat homemade coconut milk contains?


----------



## Andy M. (May 14, 2010)

Should be the same as the calories and fat in a coconut diluted by the water.


----------



## kamp (Aug 8, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Should be the same as the calories and fat in a coconut diluted by the water.



So if I use 1 lbs shredded coconut and 2 lbs water and the coconut contains 700kcal/100g. Then the milk will contain 350kcal/100g?


----------

